# Proper Lunge Count...



## Karlito (Mar 4, 2003)

If a routine indicates you should do a 2-3-4 sets of 10 lunges, does that mean EACH LEG? (a total of 20 lunges)

Or does that mean 1- left leg 2-right leg 3-left leg 4- right leg....to 10?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Mar 4, 2003)

One rep would be with both legs, so if your were doing 10, you would do 10 right and 10 left, same goes for DB and arms.


----------



## kanun (Mar 5, 2003)

On the same note, is it better to do them left-right, left-right for ten times, or could you just do ten on the right, _then_ ten on the left?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 5, 2003)

It depends...it is typically 'easier' to do them all on one side first.  But you will get increased improvement in balance and stabilization by alternating legs...I always alternate legs.  It also prevents you from fatiguing yourself on one side first.


----------



## Karlito (Mar 5, 2003)

I think they must be the toughest exercise I do....took me weeks before I was no longer falling on my ass after around 10-12 of them... 

I've added some weights in slowly....

If I were a religious man I'd lose my faith in god on leg day.


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 5, 2003)

Keep at it...they're a great exercise...just be sure to maintain an upright posture...especially if you're using weight.  Also make sure your knees isn't over your big toe otherwise you'll create too much stress on the knee.


----------



## Karlito (Mar 5, 2003)

Unlike other exercises....say like Deadlifts....I'm noticing slower progress with lunges....I'm able to stay upright (lol, a good sign) but I'm still very challenged by doing 10-12 lunges (each leg) with 15 lb. dumbells in each hand...is that normal?


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 5, 2003)

Totally...it's not an exercise to worry about lifting a lot of weight...nothing wrong with holding 15lb DBs....although my preference is to use a barbell behind my neck...further enhances balance/coordination, as well as I find my arms don't get so tired...I use a fair bit of weight though.

Just stick with it...be patient...as your balance improves so will your strength.


----------

